# Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)



## Mephisto26 (31. März 2020)

*Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Hallo zusammen!


Gleich vorweg; das hier ist ein halber cross post mit dem Zusammenstellungs-Thread. Leider gab es dort keine Reaktion auf meine Linux-bezogenen Fragen. Deshalb stelle ich das noch einmal hier ein und hoffe, dass das OK ist.

Ich bin dabei, mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen (der erste Desktop-Rechner seit Ewigkeiten und der erste Eigenbau). Aktuell stehe ich bei folgender Konstellation:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Super Gaming X
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR-4 3200 (2x 16 GB)
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W (normal bzw. mit CM)
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Defince C
M.2-SSD für Hauptsystem (Linux): Samsung 970 EVO 1 TB
SATA-SSD für Zweitsystem (Windows): Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB
SATA-SSD für Multimedia: SanDisk Ultra 3D 2 TB
WLAN: Wahrscheinlich USB-Adapter

Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte mit einer solchen Kombination bzw. den Einzel-Komponenten unter Linux? Ich plane vor allem mit Ubuntu und entsprechenden Derivaten. Ggf. möchte ich andere Distributionen zunächst in virtuellen Maschinen testen. Ich würde gerne mit dem aktuellsten Ubuntu-Release starten und dann im April direkt auf die nächste LTS-Version gehen. Damit hat man dann wohl lange Ruhe.

Das Linux-System soll hier sauber vom Windows-System (Gaming ist nicht die erste Priorität) getrennt sein; deshalb die zwei Platten.

Etwas Kopfzerbrechen  bereitet mir noch die WLAN-Frage. Ich brauche zwingend WLAN (schlechte Anschluss-Situation zuhause). Hier wäre ich für ganz konkrete Empfehlungen zu PCIe-Karten oder USB-Adaptern die sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux funktionieren sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Stryke7 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Das System sollte unter Linux und Windows gleichermaßen gut laufen. 

Bezüglich LTS: 
Das ist Geschmackssache, aber auf meinen Desktoprechnern nehme ich jede Version mit. Ubuntu bekommt alle 6 Monate ein Update, jedes vierte davon (also alle zwei Jahre) ist eine LTS Version. 

Möchtest du einen gemeinsamen Boot-Manager für beide Betriebssysteme haben, oder beim Start das Boot-Laufwerk auswählen? 
Im ersten Fall solltest du zuerst Windows und dann Linux installieren, sodass der Boot-Manger von Linux den von Windows überschreibt. Grund ist, dass GRUB (der standard boot-Manager von Linux) auch problemlos Windows einbindet,  während der von Windows das andersherum nicht kann. 

Bei der WLAN-Karte würde ich mir relativ wenig Sorgen machen, solange da kein super exotischer Chip drauf ist, sollten Linux und Windows beide einen funktionierenden Standardtreiber haben.


----------



## Turbo1993 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Überlegenswert wäre noch, eine AMD statt einer Nvdia Grafikkarte zu nutzen. Der Grund dafür ist einfach. AMD Linux-Grafikkartentreiber sind Open-Source und im Linux Kernel integriert, laufen also Out-of-the-box. Bei Nvidia ist dringend der proprietäre Treiber zu empfehlen. Der funktioniert in Summe auf Desktop Systemen zwar auch ziemlich gut, verursacht hier und da aber auch mal Wehwehchen. Zum Beispiel kommt es seit den Wechsel meiner CPU von einem I5 6600K auf den Ryzen 5 3600 ab und zu vor, dass der Treiber nicht richtig geladen wird. Dann muss ich den Desktop-Manager neu starten, was ein Kommando ist und nur wenige Sekunden dauert. Nicht schlimm aber schon ein bisschen nervig.


----------



## Mephisto26 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das System sollte unter Linux und Windows gleichermaßen gut laufen.
> 
> Bezüglich LTS:
> Das ist Geschmackssache, aber auf meinen Desktoprechnern nehme ich jede Version mit. Ubuntu bekommt alle 6 Monate ein Update, jedes vierte davon (also alle zwei Jahre) ist eine LTS Version.
> ...




Danke für Deine Einschätzung!

Ich habe bereits einige Erfahrung mit Ubuntu-Systemen (Arbeit). Dort nutze ich einen gemeinsamen Boot-Manager. 
In meiner Konstellation würde ich aber wahrscheinlich die anfängliche Wahl des Boot-Laufwerks präferieren.

Mit LTS-Versionen als Produktiv-Systemen habe ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine 1 TB-Platte liefert aber genügend Raum für das Ausprobieren anderer Versionen bzw. anderer Distributionen in einer virtuellen Maschine.


----------



## Mephisto26 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*



Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Überlegenswert wäre noch, eine AMD statt einer Nvdia Grafikkarte zu nutzen. Der Grund dafür ist einfach. AMD Linux-Grafikkartentreiber sind Open-Source und im Linux Kernel integriert, laufen also Out-of-the-box. Bei Nvidia ist dringend der proprietäre Treiber zu empfehlen. Der funktioniert in Summe auf Desktop Systemen zwar auch ziemlich gut, verursacht hier und da aber auch mal Wehwehchen. Zum Beispiel kommt es seit den Wechsel meiner CPU von einem I5 6600K auf den Ryzen 5 3600 ab und zu vor, dass der Treiber nicht richtig geladen wird. Dann muss ich den Desktop-Manager neu starten, was ein Kommando ist und nur wenige Sekunden dauert. Nicht schlimm aber schon ein bisschen nervig.




Das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf, keine Frage.

Jetzt kommt das große Aber.  

Die aktuelle Generation der AMD-Karten (Navi) hat wohl immer noch massive Treiber-Probleme, teils mit Abstürzen aus dem Office-Betrieb. Zudem ist man mit der „nahesten“ Verwandten (Radeon RX 5600 XT) zusätzlich bei nur ca. 13% mehr Leistung bei 20% mehr Leistungsaufnahme und mindestens 13% höheren Anschaffungskosten.

Die alten Kaliber RX580 und Vega 56 sind nicht eben effizient, verglichen mit der GTX 1660 Super und den Navis.

Aber vielleicht schaue ich trotzdem noch mal in die aktuelle Treiberlage.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Turbo1993 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*



Mephisto26 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf, keine Frage.
> 
> Jetzt kommt das große Aber.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. Gerade die letzten Kernel sollen laut Kernel Log massive Verbesserung für Navi gebracht haben. Wie der aktuelle Stand ist, kann ich aber nur schwer einschätzen, da ich nur eine Polaris Karte habe. LTS Bereich ist das aber noch mal schwieriger, da es hier länger dauert, bis man neue Kernel bekommt. Glücklicherweise ist der Kernel-Support unter Linux Mint gar nicht mal schlecht. Aktuell unterstützt Mint 19.3 den Kernel 5.3. Ubuntu 18.04 dagegen nur 4.15. Das bringt sogar für meine Polaris Karte einiges, wie z.B. Freesync.


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*



Mephisto26 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit dem aktuellsten Ubuntu-Release starten und dann im April direkt auf die nächste LTS-Version gehen. Damit hat man dann wohl lange Ruhe.


Das hatte ich mit Linux Mint (das ja auf Ubuntu basiert) auch mal gehofft.

"Packages in main and restricted are supported for 5 years in long term support (LTS) releases", also nur für die "Base Packages". Für den Rest gilt dann nur der 3-Jahres Standard Support. Und da beschweren sich die Leute hier, dass MS schon nach gut 10 Jahren den Support für Win 7 einstellt.

Hoffentlich geht das Upgrade auf die nächste LTS Version bei Ubuntu dann wenigtens einfacher wie mit Mint.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. April 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Das Upgrade wird mit einem einzigen Befehl in Gang gebracht.

```
sudo do-release-upgrade
```
Aber Vorsicht: Es werden alle Fremdquellen (auch PPAs) deaktiviert.
Die muss man später wieder aktivieren, wenn man weiterhin Updates für die Programme will.
Meine Empfehlung ist: Aus Fremdquellen (und PPA) installierte Programme vorher deinstallieren, dann die PPAs entfernen.
Dann Upgrade, dann PPAs wieder rein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. April 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Zum Kernel:
Bei 18.04 kann man den HWE-Stack und damit auch einen neuen Kernel installieren.
LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Zum WLAN:
Es hängt vom Chipsatz ab, der ist manchmal bei gleicher Produktbezeichnung unterschiedlich.

Eine Übersicht der WLAN-Karten (die da bekannt sind, wird noch mehr geben) gibt es hier: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Mephisto26 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zum Kernel:
> 
> Zum WLAN:
> Es hängt vom Chipsatz ab, der ist manchmal bei gleicher Produktbezeichnung unterschiedlich.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. April 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Schau mal ob du eine PCIe-Karte mit einer passenden WLAN-Karte findest oder gleich ein Board mit WLAN nimmst. Das sorgt in der Regel für eine bessere und stabilere WLAN-Verbindung. Aufgrund fehlender Treiber bin ich am Mac aktuell auf WLAN per USB angewiesen, und wirklich das Wahre ist das nicht. Allerdings sollte man unter Linux noch eher an passende Treiber kommen.

Eine brauchbare WLAN-Karte gibt es ab 30-40€. Oder du rechnest dieses Budget aufs Board drauf. Aus dem Stand würde mir da gerade nur das GPC AC von MSI einfallen, das passenderweise rund 30-40€ mehr als das Tomahawk kostet und dabei auch noch einen brauchbareren Sound-Chip mitbringt. Laut MSI soll da ein Intel 9260 drauf sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

*AW: Linux-Kompatibilität einer Zusammenstellung (vor allem mit Ubuntu und Derivaten)*

Nimm auf KEINEN FALL irgendeine Karte, hier gibt es eine Übersicht mit funktionierenden Karten.

Ich kann den Intel 7260 empfehlen.
Den gibt es auch mit Adapterkarte für normales PCIex1: PCIe WLAN Karte - PCI Express Wireless + Intel 7260 HMW 867Mbps 802.11ac  | eBay
Das habe ich jedoch nicht ausprobiert, daher keine Funktionsgarantie!

Der 9260 soll laut Canonical (Ubuntu-Entwickler) zertifiziert sein, dementsprechend auch funktionieren: 404: Page not found | Ubuntu


----------

